# Hire car for Uber



## Tomaso (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi guys. I met an accident in Sydney yesterday and the other driver was at fault. NRMA Insurance provided me a hire car but I can't use it for Uber. Does anyone know of a company that will provide a car that I can use for Uber while my car is getting fixed? Many thanks.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am going to ask you a question .
who would know your using this car for uber ? or if somebody wanted to smuggle drugs or pick up crack girls edited who would know ?


----------



## Tomaso (Oct 10, 2019)

I was ubering a rider when the accident happened. The rider cancelled the trip and informed Uber while I was busy with the other driver exchanging details. So I'm trying to get this hire car which will allow me to uber through insurance.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have Gold status or higher, Uber supposedly is able to help:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tomaso said:


> I was ubering a rider when the accident happened. The rider cancelled the trip and informed Uber while I was busy with the other driver exchanging details. So I'm trying to get this hire car which will allow me to uber through insurance.


Uber will not approve rentals for driving.. had the same problem...stop even caring .... If the other driver was at fault his insurance will need to pay you for lost time at work. So get all your records together and figure out how much you averaged per day and submit a demand letter for payment. IF IT WAS THEIR fault your good... I was able to get 1600.00 from the insurance company for my lost work time.. while I sat on my ass watching TV. Milk it for all you can.


----------

